
Is Creative Commons an appropriate license for managing content for Open Source? - sadache
https://twitter.com/Sadache/status/460799420305793024
======
dublinben
Some CC licenses like CC-BY-SA and CC-BY can be compatible with free software
licenses. It's often easier to just license the resources of a program the
same as the code, so there are no conflicts.

~~~
sadache
Excuse my ignorance, but can OS licenses be applied to other than code
(content, text, images, ... etc) ?

I mean, really ignore the impact of licensing content with OS license, any
references?

~~~
dublinben
Of course. The very last paragraph on this page explains that these licenses
can be used for any kind of data.

[https://gnu.org/licenses/license-
recommendations.html](https://gnu.org/licenses/license-recommendations.html)

